# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Соковыжималка-пюрешница ручная

## demian

s1.afisha-eda.ru/StaticContent/Photos/120214160714/120304024457/p_464x302.jpg
вот такая штуковина совершенно новая за 90грн
реальные фото вечером!

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## demian

fg

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## demian

ffg

----------


## Барабузик

А реальные фото? А еще лучше рядом что-нибудь поставить для сравнения размеров...

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## demian

fg

----------


## demian

vv

----------


## demian

^^

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## rpuk

тонкий металл, хлипкое качество

----------


## EugeneBN

какие размеры?

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## EugeneBN

какой размер???

----------


## demian

Вот фото

----------


## demian

ап

----------


## demian

ап

----------

